# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Recherche explications claires  propos de Facebook

## abc.xyz

Bonjour  tous,

tout d'abord je tiens  dire que j'ai pluch tous les forums pour voir lequel serait le plus en phase avec ma question, j'ai trouv que celui-ci tait bien. ::): 

Je souhaiterais comprendre le fonctionnement adopt par les propritaires de sites pour:

1-diffuser leur site au plus grand nombre au lancement du site.

2-vivre de la pub sur leur site.

Prenons Facebook:

1-qui dit diffuser un site dit *rfrencement* et c'est l que je ne comprends pas trs bien car le rfrencement est *par rapport aux mots cls*, et je doute que au dpart de facebook les gens tapaient comme mot cl ,je sais pas moi, par ex :*"rseau d'amis" dans Google*.* DONC COMMENT DE PLUS EN PLUS DE GENS ONT CONNU FACEBOOK.*?

2-Je sais que les revenus de Facebook proviennent en grande partie de la pub, simplement c'est assez flou, en effet cela veut t'il dire que le dveloppeur du site doit laisser sur chaque page de la place pour y mettre la pub?Et cette pub qui la met?C'est quoi exactement?

Je pense que ces questions concernent la comprhension basique du web, alors merci de m'clairer. ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour




> 1-qui dit diffuser un site dit rfrencement et c'est l que je ne comprends pas trs bien car le rfrencement est par rapport aux mots cls, et je doute que au dpart de facebook les gens tapaient comme mot cl ,je sais pas moi, par ex :"rseau d'amis" dans Google. DONC COMMENT DE PLUS EN PLUS DE GENS ONT CONNU FACEBOOK.?


Si tu regardes "the social network", tu comprendras un peu mieux le succs de facebook, qui reste exceptionnel.
En gros, un produit diffus a une petite quantit de personnes, qui grandit petit a petit en ajoutant les universit prestigieuses amricaines les unes aprs les autres.

Les gens ont apprci, buzz, et inscription.



> 2-Je sais que les revenus de Facebook proviennent en grande partie de la pub, simplement c'est assez flou, en effet cela veut t'il dire que le dveloppeur du site doit laisser sur chaque page de la place pour y mettre la pub?Et cette pub qui la met?C'est quoi exactement?


C'est mainte fois dbattu, mais pour faire simple, un annonceur de pub a 2 faon de diffuser de la pub. Soit il diffuse a beaucoup, mais avce un taux de retour faible, soit il diffuse a peu, mais avec un taux de retour lev.

Si on prend le cas d'un vendeur de sextoy(c'est caricatural). mettre sa pub pour son nouveau jouet partout dans la ville, c'est pas super efficace.
En revanche, si il sait que ce jouet plaira beaucoup plus aux homosexuels hommes, et qu'on lui fourni un systme quelconque pour les identifier, il n'enverra que peu de message, mais de meilleure qualit, et il vendra mieux.

Ici, c'est facebook qui possde la connaissance sur les "clients" potentiels et qui peut nous classer dans des groupes cibles.
Aprs, il ne reste qu'a vendre de la pub en ciblant ces groupes.

----------


## Paul TOTH

des explications claires sur les forums DVP semple aussi ncessaire, je ne crois pas qu'on est ici dans une question d'actualit  ::weird::

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

merci pour votre retour.

OK donc Facebook est un cas  part car il y a la dimension universits par lesquelles a c'est propag.

Donc je vais recentrer ma question de faon plus gnrale: un type qui veut lancer un site qui s'appelle "Vie De Merde"(il existe ce site je vous signale) o les gens viennent chaque jour poster leurs anecdotes sur leurs dboires quotidiens. Et bien je doute que une fois le site en ligne les internautes ont commenc  taper "comment raconter sa vie de merde" sur Google afin de trouver un moyen de raconter leur vie sur un ventuel site qui existerait.. ::D: 
Et c'est donc l ma question, comment ce site s'est fait connaitre et a gagn ses utilisateurs? Vous allez me rpondre sans doute le buzz, le bouche  oreille, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment.. ::weird:: En effet le bouche  oreille ne peut servir  gagner autant d'utilisateurs..

----------


## Nhaps

Mais c'est bel et bien le buzz. Un concept innovant, amusant. C'est comme des vidos  la con sur Internet qui ont des millions de vues et qui ne reprsente qu'un chat qui baille.
Ne crois pas non plus que les millions d'utilisateurs sont venus comme a du jour au lendemain..

----------


## abc.xyz

Donc si j'ai bien compris.. ::D: 

Si je veux lancer un site comme "Vie De merde", je le code, je le rfrence sur certains mots cls, je le mets en ligne et j'attends que le buzz se fasse pour attirer des utilisateurs? :8-): 

C'est tout ce qu'il y a  faire? ::roll::

----------


## ternel

Non, l'astuce, c'est que tu en parles  tes amis, et tu le fais de faon  ce que ca leur plaise.

La suite (dans le cas de youtube ou facebook, par exemple):
Si ca leur plait vraiment, ils vont le montrer  leurs amis, qui te diront ce qu'ils en pensent, via le systme de commentaire intgr.
Et toi, tu passes ton temps  faire en sorte que ca plaise au plus de gens possible.

Et l o a devient magique, c'est quand les utilisateurs crent le contenu.

----------


## Deuzz

Bonjour

Apparemment, tu es  la recherche de la recette du succs. Malheureusement personne ne l'a jamais trouve ni mme russi  prouver son existence. 

Mais si on rsume pour le web avant de se faire des coui... en or  il faut :
Trouver la bonne ideSavoir la montiser (quitte  perdre de l'argent au dbut)Etre patient 





> Et l o a devient magique, c'est quand les utilisateurs crent le contenu.


C'est mme un principe de base pour ne pas trop se fatiguer. Si on regarde les sites qui tournent bien. ils ne crent absolument rien.

Il y a les agrgateurs et comparateurs dont le principe est de pomper allgrement le contenu des autres sites pour crer leur propre contenu:Google, lelynx, kayak....
Ceux qui vendent les objets de leurs utilisateurs:Ebay,Leboncoin,...
Ceux qui proposent des services de leurs utilisateurs:Uber, Blablacar, Airbnb,...
Ceux dont les utilisateurs crent le contenu:Wikipdia, Dailymotion, Youtube, Viedemerde, Twitter,...
Ceux dont les utilisateurs SONT le contenu:Rseaux sociaux, Facebook, Meetic...

----------


## pcaboche

En gros, il y a deux faons de se faire connatre :
- le rfrencement
- le bouche  oreille

Vous vous focalisez sur le premier, mais le second est plus efficace (et c'est l dessus que se repose le marketing viral). 


Faites une recherche sur _"why do things go viral on the internet"_.

J'avais vu une "tude" (bien que ce terme soit souvent galvaud) rcemment qui disait que c'tait extrmement li aux motions.

En gros, ce qui a le plus de chance de devenir "viral" :
- si l'motion est positive
- si cela cr la surprise
- si c'est crdible
- si on peut l'anticiper

Plus d'explications :
https://wtcmarketing.com/how-do-thin...se-4-emotions/

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je crois qu'un petit rsum s'impose.. ::): 

Donc pour gagner des utilisateurs mis  part les divers moyens pour faire de la pub payante, on ne peut au maximum que faire deux choses pour  diffuser son site au plus grand nombre:
1-le rfrencer
2-en parler  quelqu'un qui va en parler  quelqu'un d'autre etc...


Dans le cas du rfrencement, je pense que a joue trs peu pour faire connaitre un site, non? ::weird:: :
Facebook encore par exemple, mettons que dans facebook il y ait "rseau d'amis" comme mot cl, et bien qui mais qui a tap "rseau d'amis" dans google en 2003 quand facebook a dmarr? ::roll:: 
Rponse:personne. ::): 
Je sais que mes raisonnements sont pas trs rflchis ::mrgreen:: mais ils soulvent je pense des problmes de base ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

Non ils crivaient Facebook dans le moteur de recherche car ils en avaient entendu parler. C'est pas le rfrencement qui a fait connaitre Facebook, mais tout le buzz autour.
J'ai l'impression que te t'obstine dans tes ides mais Facebook a rpondu  un besoin  son poque, d'o le Buzz autour de ce site. Mais si aujourd'hui un autre "Facebook" sort, il n'aura clairement pas le mme succs que son an.

Donc si tu veux faire des vues, ou je ne sais quoi, il te suffit d'innover. Ou sinon si tu es ami avec PewDiePie, tu lui demandes de faire un tweet sur ton truc et l tu vas buzz ^^

----------


## pcaboche

> Apparemment, tu es  la recherche de la recette du succs. Malheureusement personne ne l'a jamais trouve ni mme russi  prouver son existence.


Il y a quelque temps, j'avais lu quelque chose d'intressant dans les commentaires du site de Dilbert :

_"The 3 keys to success:
- Money (preferably someone else's)
- Hard work (preferably someone else's)
- Luck (that one's got to be your own...)"_

C'est trs drle et trs vrai.
Cela montre aussi que dans tous les cas, il y a quand mme un facteur chance non ngligeable...

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,
je vais dans ce post sans doute vite en besogne.. ::zoubi:: 
mais si je souhaite coder un site comme vie de merde, ne dois je pas prvoir sur mes pages de la place qui servira aux publicits dans le cas d'un site gratuit qui se remunre avec la pub (comme Facebook)?

----------


## pcaboche

> mais si je souhaite coder un site comme vie de merde, ne dois je pas prvoir sur mes pages de la place qui servira aux publicits dans le cas d'un site gratuit qui se remunre avec la pub (comme Facebook)?


Oui, mais il y a plusieurs faons de le faire, qui sont plus ou moins intrusives...

Moi j'aime bien la manire de faire d'un site comme www.dilbert.com :
- infinite scrolling
-  chaque fois que tu atteins la fin de la page, a charge : (nouvelle pub + contenu)


Par contre l'infinite scrolling, pour le rfrencement, c'est pas top...  ::?:

----------


## Deuzz

Tu vas effectivement vite en besogne.




> un site gratuit qui se remunre avec la pub (comme Facebook)?


dans le cas de Facebook, la force de ce site est de cibler les publicits en fonction de l'internaute. Comme je le disais plus haut, si tu veux faire de l'argent il faut dvelopper ton Business modele. En d'autres termes : Comment ton site vas tre rentable ? publicit, affiliation, commission, abonnement, micropaiement...  toi de trouver comment rentabiliser ton ide.

Aprs, si ton ide c'est juste de faire du fric, tu ne vas pas aller loin....

----------


## abc.xyz

OUBLIONS FACEDEBOUC. ::weird:: 

Je souhaite faire un petit site original dans le style de vie de merde.
Ce site gratuit se rmunre avec de la pub je crois.

Donc:
En tant que codeur je dois choisir un emplacement sur les pages pour mettre les pubs, tout en sachant que les annonceurs viendront chez moi si je justifie d'un traffic assez lv,non? ::?:

----------


## Nhaps

La publicit, tu pourras en mettre quand tu auras du trafic, car la publicit c'est souvent sous la forme de CPM ou CPC donc s'il n'y a personne tu n'auras rien.
Donc avant de penser  la publicit il faut dj avoir une ide bien fixe, sur le produit que tu veux faire.
De plus il est souvent plus judicieux, de crer une 'fan-base' sur ton produit avant de mettre de la publicit.

Au dbut, prpare toi  perdre de l'argent. Et c'est tout  faire normal.

Les choses sur lesquelles tu dois bien travailler.

- Un nom de domaine pertinant, et accrocheur
- Un hbergeur adapt
- un site fluide et ergonomique
- une ide amusante, originale,  forte communaut.

----------


## abc.xyz

Merci de ton retour Nhaps,
cependant certaines de tes remarques restent ombrageuses pour moi.
1-CPM et CPC c'est quoi?
2-comment crer une fan-base?
3-qu'entends tu par un hbergeur adapt et une ide  forte communaut, o la communaut se cre t'elle?

Merci

----------


## Deuzz

> 1-CPM et CPC c'est quoi?


Les publicits peuvent tre rmunres au nombre d'affichage : CPM = Cot Pour Mille vue ou au nombre de personnes qui cliquent sur la pub : CPC = Cot Par Clic... Les termes de "Cot" s'entendent ici cot annonceur.




> 2-comment crer une fan-base? qu'entends tu par une ide  forte communaut ?


Il n'y a pas vraiment de recette. Pour prendre l'exemple de VieDeMerde : tout le monde est concern vu qu'il arrive  chacun de vivre des petits moments o l'on se sent tout con. Chacun a sa petite histoire  raconter. A contrario, si tu fais un site sur les lapins angoras, il aura beau tre tout choupinou, peu de gens se sentiront concerns par ce sujet.




> 3-qu'entends tu par un hbergeur adapt (...) o la communaut se cre t'elle?


Il faut que ceux qui frquentent ton site aient l'impression de faire parti d'un groupe, qu'ils puissent discuter entre eux (commentaires) que le contenu soit suffisamment intressant pour leur donner envie de partager tout a avec leurs amis...
Et il faut que le serveur soit adapt  un grand nombre de connexions simultanes....

----------


## Glutinus

> et bien qui mais qui a tap "rseau d'amis" dans google en 2003 quand facebook a dmarr?


Les gens qui sont tombs sur copaindavant, myspace...

Donc si j'ai bien compris, tu cherches un truc qui face POP!, une ide gratuite ou la moins chre au monde qui fasse que ton service te rapporte des mille et des millions ?
Bienvenue dans le marketing du XXIme sicle...
Parce qu' mon avis, si t'as la vraie recette du buzz, tu te la gardes pour toi...

----------


## abc.xyz

OK donc je crois comprendre que le but c'est d avoir le traffic le plus important possible pour pouvoir mettre de la pub.
Mais comment sait t'on combien on a de traffic?Et quand on a ce traffic important comment fait t'on?On se presente chez les annonceurs en disant bonjour j'ai un site  traffic important, venez mettre votre pub chez moi? ::P:

----------


## Nhaps

google analytics
google adsense

----------


## abc.xyz

Nhaps tu dis qu'au dbut il faut s'attendre  perdre de l'argent, c'est que les sorties sont donc plus importantes que les entres. ::roll:: 
Pourrais tu me lister grosso modo toutes ces sorties?

----------


## Zirak

> Nhaps tu dis qu'au dbut il faut s'attendre  perdre de l'argent, c'est que les sorties sont donc plus importantes que les entres.


Comme cela a t dit, au dpart les entres = 0 (sur un site gratuit) donc les sorties (mme si le montant n'est pas astronomique) seront forcment plus importantes que les entres.





> Pourrais tu me lister grosso modo toutes ces sorties?


Dj le minimum:

- Si tu n'hberge pas le site toi-mme sur un pc ddi qui tourne H24, tu peux dj compter l'hbergement du site, si tu l'hberge toi-mme c'est plus compliqu  chiffrer, car il faut regarder ce que consomme ton pc en lectricit, et en plus cela va te bouffer ta bande passante.

- Ensuite si tu veux enregistrer un nom de domaine qui fasse un peu srieux, idem, il y a un cot (rservation du nom pour 1 an, reconductible).


(Je n'indique pas de montant car cela peut varier pas mal d'un fournisseur  l'autre).

----------


## Nhaps

Il existe des offres par forcement trs chre.

Serveur mutualis + nom de domaine  = 20-30 euros par an.
Par contre si ton site a un jour beaucoup de trafic il faudra que tu prennes un serveur pour toi tout seul chez un hbergeur et l le prix gonfle  ::):

----------


## Deuzz

Mais du coup je viens de constater que le super nom que j'avais trouv pour ma boite n'est pas disponible sur Twitter.  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

Super, mon pseudo est disponible partout !
Vous allez pouvoir surfer sur mon site web : 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ.com Trop vendeur !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Glutinus

Nooooooooooooon !

J'ai tap www.glutinus.com et... et...
Mais pourquoi n'ai-je pas rserv le nom de domaine depuis les 14 ans que j'utilise ce pseudo :'(

----------


## Deuzz

Et puis a ne s'est pas jou  grand chose... 

Ils ont dpos le nom de domaine le 30 dcembre 2014.

A propos, tu as la mme explication qu'eux pour ton pseudo ? Glut in us

----------


## abc.xyz

Merci de vos retours pros.. ::P: 

Cependant j'ai encore quelques interrogations ::weird:: 

1-Ma question est redondante, cependant se pose encore ici la question de la pub. Si je fais un site comme vie de merde, c'est que je veux que a russisse donc je dois mettre de la place sur mes pages pour de la pub avant de mettre le site en ligne. Mais au dbut cette place sera vide quand le site sera en ligne car pour contacter AdSense il faut attendre d'avoir du traffic,non?Est ce bien a le droulement des oprations...ou pas? ::roll:: 

2-N'y a t'il pas des protections  faire aussi comme dpenses au dbut:
-ide ( moins que l'ide ne soit pas protgeable..)
-noms de domaine..
-logo...

3-Est t'il opportun de lancer direct au dbut la ou les versions trangres du site dans le cas o on envisage la chose (vie de merde est  l'tranger par ex)?
-Si on ne le fait pas ne risque t'on pas de se faire doubler  l'tranger sur la base du site franais?
-Lorsqu'on lance un site  l'tranger, l'enregistrement du nom de domaine et le paiement de l'hbergement sont t'ils les seuls cots supplmentaires d'un site  l'tranger ou alors certains autres cots viennent s'ajouter, si oui lesquels?
-Dans le cas d'un lancement du site  l'tranger  quelle(s) difficult(s) se heurte t'on le plus souvent?

merci

----------


## Glutinus

1/ je suis pas expert en webdesign ni webmarketing. Mais en tant qu'utilisateur j'ai utilis des sites qui ont gagn en popularit alors qu'ils taient tout petit. A partir du moment qu'ils commencent  intresser, ils se mettent  muter. Je pense que c'est un projet global, aussi bien juridique, qu'au niveau du financement et de la pub. Donc d'abord ne pas trop songer  la pub, d'abord faire marcher ton truc, avoir des centaines ou des milliers d'utilisateurs par jour - ce qui n'est pas facile, puis peut-tre songer  une refonte et un modle conomique.

3/ Pareil, tu mets la charrue avant les boeufs. Je pense qu'il faut tre ractif mais toujours faut-il que ton ide de base fonctionne.

PS : A tout hasard si tu envisages de faire des vie de merde de l'informatique, y en a des dizaines qui trainent sur le net et ne sont pas mis  jour, je pense pas que tu feras plus fonctionner que a.




> Et puis a ne s'est pas jou  grand chose... 
> 
> Ils ont dpos le nom de domaine le 30 dcembre 2014.
> 
> A propos, tu as la mme explication qu'eux pour ton pseudo ? Glut in us


Ca, faut demander  l'artiste Aphasia, c'est lui qui a nomm le morceau dont je me suis inspir.

----------


## abc.xyz

Ya t'il quelqu'un pour rpondre  ces 3 derniers points prcis?

Merci encore ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Ya t'il quelqu'un pour rpondre  ces 3 derniers points prcis?
> 
> Merci encore


Tu voies dj loin alors que tu n'as rien. 
Commence dj  faire avec ce qu'on t'a dit, et on verra dans un an o tu en seras.

Tu es dveloppeur Web, mais tu te poses une question sur un emplacement vide d'une pub ? Srieusement ? C'est un blague ?
Tu peux mettre de la pub au dbut, mais a te rapporteras rien, et te feras perdre du temps sur ton projet ? vident non ?
Version trangre..., o est la version franaise dj ? oh wait.

----------


## Saverok

> Ya t'il quelqu'un pour rpondre  ces 3 derniers points prcis?


Si je comprends bien, tu nous demandes de faire ton business plan, c'est a ??

L'conomie du web est assez diffrente de l'conomie dite "relle" pour laquelle il est souvent indispensable d'avoir un investissement de dpart important
Sur le net, c'est assez diffrent
Tu peux dbuter avec presque rien et c'est le buzz qui fait le reste

Prend exemple sur Twitter et Facebook qui sont des services qui ont mis normment de temps avant d'tre rentable (par ailleurs, il me semble que Twitter est tjrs dficitaire et Facebook a un rendement trs faible  1$/compte env.)
En clair :
1/ propose un service
2/ fait grandir ta communaut
3/ maintien cette croissance (ce n'est pas tout de faire un buzz, encore faut il savoir capitaliser dessus pour que a ne retombe aussi sec)
4/ montise ton trafic

----------


## abc.xyz

ces questions me semblent pertinentes vis  vis de ma faon de travailler un projet qui est le mien.

donc je ritre les questions sur la mthode  adopter pour mettre la pub au dpart et sur les versions trangres du site.

Ce post n'est pas sujet  polmique, je demande donc seulement  ceux qui sont en mesure de rpondre et qui en ont envie de rpondre sur ce forum qui est avant tout un forum d'entraide.

merci encore de votre comprhension  ::):

----------


## Deuzz

Je n'ai pu que plussoyer ton VDD tant donn que tes questions sont de plus en plus absurdes.... 
Une question telle que celle qui suit dmontre  elle seul que tu n'as mme pas compris le concept d'"*inter*net".



> -Lorsqu'on lance un site  l'tranger, l'enregistrement du nom de domaine et le paiement de l'hbergement sont t'ils les seuls cots supplmentaires d'un site  l'tranger ou alors certains autres cots viennent s'ajouter, si oui lesquels?


Pour quelquun qui se dit dveloppeur web c'est plutt trange comme question. Et cela dmontre manifestement ton niveau d'incomptence (mme si ton nombre de points sur le forum pouvait dj le laisser prsager). 

Cela tant tu admets toi-mme que tu n'es qu'un amateur :



> Merci de vos retours pros..


Edit:... le temps que je tape mon post tu as dj rpondu de manire plus ou moins agressive  ton VDD. Alors je vais me permettre de te donner quelques derniers conseils :

Surfe, le plus possible, sers toi de google et commence par en apprendre plus sur la culture et le fonctionnement d'internet.Apprend  rflchir et cesse de rpter ad vitam les mme questions... Ton comportement est tel que tu sembles capable d'chouer au test de turing

----------


## abc.xyz

Rebonjour, 

les gens qui ont les rponses  mes questions et qui ont envie d'y rpondre sont les bienvenus.

Je demande uniquement une rponse  ceci, je rpte:

1-Ma question est redondante, cependant se pose encore ici la question de la pub. Si je fais un site comme vie de merde, c'est que je veux que a russisse donc je dois mettre de la place sur mes pages pour de la pub avant de mettre le site en ligne. Mais au dbut cette place sera vide quand le site sera en ligne car pour contacter AdSense il faut attendre d'avoir du traffic,non?Est ce bien a le droulement des oprations...ou pas?

2-N'y a t'il pas des protections  faire aussi comme dpenses au dbut:
-ide ( moins que l'ide ne soit pas protgeable..)
-noms de domaine..
-logo...

3-Est t'il opportun de lancer direct au dbut la ou les versions trangres du site dans le cas o on envisage la chose (vie de merde est  l'tranger par ex)?
-Si on ne le fait pas ne risque t'on pas de se faire doubler  l'tranger sur la base du site franais?
-Lorsqu'on lance un site  l'tranger, l'enregistrement du nom de domaine et le paiement de l'hbergement sont t'ils les seuls cots supplmentaires d'un site  l'tranger ou alors certains autres cots viennent s'ajouter, si oui lesquels?
-Dans le cas d'un lancement du site  l'tranger  quelle(s) difficult(s) se heurte t'on le plus souvent?

merci encore et bonne journe.. ::):

----------


## Vivien46

Je suis le topic depuis le dbut, je voulais pas poster mais l ...

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'tre sur un topic intitul "Je veux devenir riche mais j'y connais rien, faites moi tout le boulot svp aidez moi" ..

Edit :



> 2-N'y a t'il pas des protections  faire aussi comme dpenses au dbut:
> -ide ( moins que l'ide ne soit pas protgeable..)
> -noms de domaine..
> -logo...


T'es srieux l ? Tu te dis dveloppeur web et tu ne connais pas le principe de proprit intellectuelle ? Tu sais, _oeuvre de l'esprit_, tout a ...

----------


## abc.xyz

Mes questions attendent toujours leurs rponses

merci  ceux qui le veulent de m'aider ::D: 

et encore une fois, bonne journe  tous avec ce beau temps! ::):

----------


## goomazio

mouvoir les gens et leur glisser sa carte de visite, a doit fonctionner, parce qu'on ne voit plus que a. Comme dans ce genre de vido (et quasiment toutes les publicits modernes) :

----------


## abc.xyz

merci de rpondre  mes questions pour ceux qui le veulent car pour l'instant personne n'y a rpondu
je les ai decompos en 1, 2 et 3 (voir messages prcdents)

je vous souhaite une belle et heureuse fin de journe! ::):

----------


## Nhaps

Je voulais bien t'aider au dpart mais je n'aime pas ton caractre, donc dsol mais je n'ai pas assez de sel pour toi.

----------


## Zirak

> Rebonjour, 
> 
> les gens qui ont les rponses  mes questions et qui ont envie d'y rpondre sont les bienvenus.
> 
> Je demande uniquement une rponse  ceci, je rpte:
> 
> 1-Ma question est redondante, cependant se pose encore ici la question de la pub. Si je fais un site comme vie de merde, c'est que je veux que a russisse donc je dois mettre de la place sur mes pages pour de la pub avant de mettre le site en ligne. Mais au dbut cette place sera vide quand le site sera en ligne car pour contacter AdSense il faut attendre d'avoir du traffic,non?*Est ce bien a le droulement des oprations...ou pas?*


Ou pas.

Pour le droulement rel, voir une des rponses au-dessus. Tu fais ton site sans pub, tu essais de te faire connaitre et ENSUITE dans le cas miraculeux o ton site fonctionnerait, et que tu ais besoin d'y ajouter de la pub, il faudra en faire une refonte graphique le moment venu.

Je ne comprends mme pas que tu poses la question, as-tu dj vu un site avec des emplacements vides pour prvoir de la pub 2 ans aprs ? Moi non...




> 2-N'y a t'il pas des protections  faire aussi comme dpenses au dbut:
> -ide ( moins que l'ide ne soit pas protgeable..)
> -noms de domaine..
> -logo...


bah aprs a c'est comme toute cration de marque, oui il doit y avoir des histoires de protections et de copyright, mais a, c'est plutt un juriste qui pourrait t'aider.





> 3-Est t'il opportun de lancer direct au dbut la ou les versions trangres du site dans le cas o on envisage la chose (vie de merde est  l'tranger par ex)?


Est-ce que la version trangre de VDM a t lance en mme temps que la version fr alors que presque personne ne connaissait mme en France ?




> -Si on ne le fait pas ne risque t'on pas de se faire doubler  l'tranger sur la base du site franais?


Il faudrait dj que ton site fasse suffisamment de buzz  l'tranger pour que cela puisse les intresser, et donc que ton site fr soit dj un minimum accessible aux trangers (niveau comprhension, niveau culturel, etc etc).





> -Lorsqu'on lance un site  l'tranger, l'enregistrement du nom de domaine et le paiement de l'hbergement sont t'ils les seuls cots supplmentaires d'un site  l'tranger ou alors certains autres cots viennent s'ajouter, si oui lesquels?


Comme un de mes voisins du dessus, ce genre de question me fait douter que tu sois dveloppeur Web...

Rassures-moi, tu sais que ta version espagnole de ton site, peut tre hberge sur le mme serveur que ta version franaise, chez ton hbergeur franais, et que tu n'as pas besoin de faire hberger ton site dans chaque pays o tu veux le dployer ?

C'est un peu le principe d'internet en fait, tu peux y accder de partout... 





> -Dans le cas d'un lancement du site  l'tranger  quelle(s) difficult(s) se heurte t'on le plus souvent?
> 
> merci encore et bonne journe..


Comme je viens de le dire au-dessus, qu'une diffrence culturelle fasse que le principe que tu aura dvelopp, ne soit pas forcment accept / bien peru / bien accueilli / fasse du buzz.

Suffit de prendre l'exemple des missions tls japonaises de jeux , cela part compltement en co****es, et il y a de nombreuses preuves qui seraient trs mal vues par un public occidental et donc, il n'y a pas normment d'adaptations ( part pour quelques jeux contenant un peu moins de dbauche => exemple, l'mission o des gens subissaient des preuves dans une bibliothque, et ne devaient faire aucun bruit malgr les coups / les odeurs / etc etc).

Et puis : "On ne peut pas plaire  tout le monde".


Ceci dit, je n'interviendrais plus non plus, une grosse partie des rponses ayant dj t fournies avant (et puis certaines ne sont pas de notre ressort), sans qu'elles ne soient prises en compte.

----------


## Captain_JS

Ce qui m'tonne c'est que tu veux faire comme VDM mais tu n'aborde pas la question des goodies ...  ::weird:: 
Tu dois prvoir ds maintenant de la place sur ton site pour les vendre (et prendre contact avec des banques, regarde du ct de paypal aussi) et surtout regarder les entreprises qui sont succeptibles de te faire des petits objets courants personnaliss (ex : mug, stylo, tshirt ...).

----------


## Miistik

Sans oublier, les spots tl/radio/concerts  caractre marketing et les affiches dans les arrts de bus.

Renseignes toi aussi sur les flyers pour les distribuer en sortie des coles/collges/lyces/universits/cinmas/thtre/mcdo.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ce qui m'tonne c'est que tu veux faire comme VDM mais tu n'aborde pas la question des goodies ... 
> Tu dois prvoir ds maintenant de la place sur ton site pour les vendre (et prendre contact avec des banques, regarde du ct de paypal aussi) et surtout regarder les entreprises qui sont succeptibles de te faire des petits objets courants personnaliss (ex : mug, stylo, tshirt ...).


J'ajouterai galement le fait de devoir contacter une agence publicitaire pour qu'elle puisse coller des affiches pour ton site dans la rue. 
De ce fait, il est galement par la suite important d'envoyer une lettre  l'Elyse pour demander au prsident de faire de la pub pour ton site lors d'une allocution au salon de l'agriculture entre deux tartines de pts

@Miistik m'a un peu grill ^^

----------


## Zirak

Finalement, vous me faites craquer  ::ptdr:: 

Il faut aussi prvoir une page Facebook et un compte Twitter, avec des gens derrire pour les tenir  jour et poster des trucs.

De mme qu'il faudra engager une personne pour corriger les divers problme sur ton(/tes) site(s), et une autre pour rpondre aux diverses demandes via le formulaire de contact de ton site (je dis une, car elle pourra faire des rponses dans toutes les langues avec Google Trad, cela sera plus intressant pour toi financirement), pendant que toi, tu profiteras de la ranon du succs en buvant une Pia Colada, un cigare  la main, sur une plage de sable blanc dans une le du pacifique...

Aprs pour avoir encore moins de frais, tu peux faire faire du tltravail  ces personnes, cela t'vitera en plus de devoir acheter / louer un local. Et puis qui dit tltravail, dit possibilit de sous-traitance, tu pourras donc mme faire faire tout a  un indien ou un chinois qui ne te coutera que 10 euros par mois.

D'ailleurs tu devrais dj penser  faire crer le sige social de ton entreprise dans un paradis fiscal, histoire d'tre directement prt pour faire de l'vasion fiscale le moment venu.

Dans le doute, tu peux d'ores et dj verser quelques pots-de-vin  quelques politiques de haut-rang pour te couvrir un peu.

 ::aie::

----------


## Deuzz

Rhoo, moi je sens que Larry et Sergue vont faire une de ces tronches...  :8O:

----------


## goomazio

Ah, c'est donc a, les trolls ne sont que des gens normaux qui craquent  ::aie:: 

edit : bien sur, il y a ceux qui postent que quand ils craquent... Heureusement, vous en tes loin  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Ah, c'est donc a, les trolls ne sont que des gens normaux qui craquent


Bah j'essai de rpondre convenablement 1 fois, 2 fois, ...,  sans que mes rponses ou celles des autres soient prises en compte compltement, avec les mmes questions qui reviennent en boucle.

Si aprs il y a 3 mecs qui trollent, il y a forcment une petite voix dans ta tte qui te dit "mais pourquoi tu t'embtes  essayer de lui rpondre, regardes comme ils s'amusent eux..."

Donc oui, j'avoue sans honte, que j'ai t faible, et que j'ai craqu... Mais au final, ce n'est mme pas vraiment du troll, mes dires restent des conseils applicables dans l'absolu  ::D: 


En mme temps, j'ai l'impression d'avoir une conversation avec le web-designer de l'UPR la... (toute ressemblance avec un personnage existant est tout  fait voulue  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Bovino

En mme temps, poster le marronnier "je crois en la pierre philosophale de l'internet" dans le forum "Humour et divers", a fait quand mme un peu provocation non ?
Je suis mme tonn que a ne se produise qu' la troisime page.  ::aie::

----------


## Deuzz

> Je suis mme tonn que a ne se produise qu' la troisime page.


C'est vrai que la dernire fois tu avais craqu ds la fin de la premire....

----------


## Bovino

::ptdr:: 

Ah bien vu ! J'avais mme pas fait le rapprochement.  ::ccool::

----------


## Glutinus

> merci de rpondre  mes questions pour ceux qui le veulent car pour l'instant personne n'y a rpondu
> je les ai decompos en 1, 2 et 3 (voir messages prcdents)
> 
> je vous souhaite une belle et heureuse fin de journe!





> 1/ je suis pas expert en webdesign ni webmarketing. Mais en tant qu'utilisateur j'ai utilis des sites qui ont gagn en popularit alors qu'ils taient tout petit. A partir du moment qu'ils commencent  intresser, ils se mettent  muter. Je pense que c'est un projet global, aussi bien juridique, qu'au niveau du financement et de la pub. Donc d'abord ne pas trop songer  la pub, d'abord faire marcher ton truc, avoir des centaines ou des milliers d'utilisateurs par jour - ce qui n'est pas facile, puis peut-tre songer  une refonte et un modle conomique.
> 
> 3/ Pareil, tu mets la charrue avant les boeufs. Je pense qu'il faut tre ractif mais toujours faut-il que ton ide de base fonctionne.


Espce de schtroumpf.

----------


## c4lypso

Je me rappel au tout dbut de facebook, des tas de message de propagande circulait sur hotmail messenger, les gens connaissaient pas et tout leur contact recevaient ce mail comme quoi que c'tait bien et qu'il fallait s'inscrire etc...
Me rappel m'tre inscris aprs en avoir reu une bonne dizaines...

----------


## goomazio

> Je me rappel au tout dbut de facebook, des tas de message de propagande circulait sur hotmail messenger, les gens connaissaient pas et tout leur contact recevaient ce mail comme quoi que c'tait bien et qu'il fallait s'inscrire etc...
> Me rappel m'tre inscris aprs en avoir reu une bonne dizaines...


Les spams peuvent tres supprims dfinitivement mais a doit pouvoir se retrouver. Perso, j'ai plus mon mail de 2006...


En passant sur la fameuse Wayback Machine, on voit qu'avant de servir le rseau social qu'on connait, facebook.com pointait vers une sorte de linkedin prhistoric qui s'appellait Bookface...

tonnant qu'il n'ai pas dcoll, avec les avis positifs qu'il a reu (voir le lien plus haut qui pointe vers la version enregistre le 23 dcembre 1999 de facebook.com). Ce bookface a apparement continu  tre hberg jusqu'en 2005...

L'implmentation n'tait pas bonne, mais le nom de domaine a t gard  ::?:

----------


## Deuzz

Le plus vieux que j'ai trouv dans ma boite mail date de Juin 2008... Mais je n'ai toujours pas de compte Facebook..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Le plus vieux que j'ai trouv dans ma boite mail date de Juin 2008... Mais je n'ai toujours pas de compte Facebook..


Ah tiens, j'ai vrifi (par curiosit), et j'ai effectivement reu un message similaire le 13 Novembre 2008... mais pareil, j'ai toujours pas de Facebook.

----------


## Deuzz

Avant de finir de lire ta phrase, j'ai eu le temps de me poser la question :  :8O:  mais comment a-t-il bien pu vrifier que je ne possde pas de compte Facebook ? 





> Envoy par Deuzz
> 
> 
> Le plus vieux que j'ai trouv dans ma boite mail date de Juin 2008... Mais je n'ai toujours pas de compte Facebook.. 
> 
> 
> Ah tiens, j'ai vrifi (par curiosit), et j'ai effectivement reu un message similaire le 13 Novembre 2008... mais pareil, j'ai toujours pas de Facebook.

----------


## Christophe P.

> Avant de finir de lire ta phare, j'ai eu le temps de me poser la question :  mais comment a-t-il bien pu vrifier que je ne possde pas de compte Facebook ?


Certains de vos amis possdant un compte FB ont probablement imports leurs contacts e-mail.

----------


## pcaboche

> Certains de vos amis possdant un compte FB ont probablement imports leurs contacts e-mail.


Oui, c'est le problme quand on a des amis qui font n'importe quoi...

Depuis, j'ai rsolu le problme : j'ai plus d'ami.  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## ternel

C'est d'une logique imparable!

----------


## Bovino

> Depuis, j'ai rsolu le problme : j'ai plus d'ami.


C'est pas ce qui est dit ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/u76344/pcaboche/  ::whistle::

----------


## Christophe P.

> C'est pas ce qui est dit ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/u76344/pcaboche/


Des amis qui ne sont pas sur FB, peut-tre ?

----------


## Bovino

Cela relve probablement de la diptrosexualit, mais il dit juste



> j'ai plus d'ami.


et non



> j'ai plus d'ami [possdant un compte facebook].


consquemment, ta remarque est irrecevable.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

Ou alors c'est une faute d'orthographe : "J'ai plus d'ami*s*."

Mais dans ce cas c'est contradictoire...  ::koi:: 


Et sinon...

♫ _"Beugueuloude, srapeti papeta, zpadami papeta_
_srapeti papeta, zpadami papeta..."_ ♫
 ::aie::

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je vais vous reparler du site "vie de merde" (soyez indulgent concernant l'amateurisme de mes questions  ::P: )
Aujourd'hui nous sommes le 22/7/15 et bien sur la premire page de vie de merde en milieu d'aprs midi il n'y a que 2 posts de vie de merde datant du 22/7/15.
???? ::weird:: 
Il doit y avoir quelque chose qui m'chappe..voil un site qui a une petite rputation de bien fonctionner et en milieu de journe il n'y a que 2 vies de merde de postes? ::aie:: (je sais il y a des catgories mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution du problme)

merci

----------


## Glutinus

a/ c'est les vacances, donc il y a moins de personne  en faire EDIT : moins de personne qui y travaille
b/ c'est les vacances, donc il y a moins de personnes pour raconter des choses
c/ il y en a eu, mais des mauvaises et a a t modr (ou alors il y a peu de modrateurs car c'est les vacances)
d/ la rponse d)

Et la grande question... Pourquoi cette question ? Tu veux en venir o ? Reprogrammer un VDM ?

----------


## abc.xyz

Je dois faire la remarque que j'ai dj remarqu  de nombreuses reprises que* il en tait de mme mme pendant la priode hors vacances.*
Donc je ne comprends pas vraiment.
De plus c'est pareil sur la version de leur site en anglais qui regroupe 3millions de visites par jour selon le fondateur.
De plus le fondateur et son associ se rmunrent sur les gens qui cliquent sur des pubs puisque le site est gratuit, donc comment se rmunrer (puisque j'ai lu sur le web que le fondateurs se rmunraient assez fortement) lorsque il n'y a que deux vies de merde sur le site chaque jour?

----------


## Zirak

> Je dois faire la remarque que j'ai dj remarqu  de nombreuses reprises que* il en tait de mme mme pendant la priode hors vacances.*
> Donc je ne comprends pas vraiment.
> De plus c'est pareil sur la version de leur site en anglais qui regroupe 3millions de visites par jour selon le fondateur.
> De plus le fondateur et son associ se rmunrent sur les gens qui cliquent sur des pubs puisque le site est gratuit, donc comment se rmunrer (puisque j'ai lu sur le web que le fondateurs se rmunraient assez fortement) lorsque il n'y a que deux vies de merde sur le site chaque jour?


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'en as vu que 2 aujourd'hui, qu'il n'y en a que 2 tous les jours...

De mme que peut importe le nombre qu'il y en aura eu aujourd'hui, cela n'empche pas les gens de revenir rgulirement pour justement voir si il y en a eu de nouvelles, ou en afficher des alatoires (car tu as peu de chance de les avoir toutes vues  moins d'y passer des jours) et donc cela fait des visites quand mme, et donc des gens qui cliquent sur les pubs.

Quant  leur rmunration, il ne faut pas croire forcment tout ce que tu lis sur le web, tant que tu n'as pas vu leur compte en banque, tu ne sauras jamais rellement ce qu'ils gagnent.


Sinon comme Glutinus, je ne vois pas o tu veux en venir ?

----------


## abc.xyz

Le fondateur s'explique ici:
http://www.dynamique-mag.com/entrepr...ime-valette.84
intressant..

cependant j'ai une question de botien que je vais poser.
La pub, c'est les annonceurs qui devraient payer pour avoir le droit de mettre leur bannire sur un site  fort traffic..hors j'ai ju qu'il y avait des histoires de CPM et CPC, quelqu'un pourrait t'il m'expliquer qui paye qui concernant la pub et comment?

----------


## Glutinus

Pour la publicit, je pense que le crateur a essay de diversifier un maximum les possibilits de revenus, que ce soit par des utilisateurs qui cliquent sur les bannires, qui naviguent sur le site, jeu-concourshttp://www.viedemerde.fr/concours/farcry3, etc.

Le crateur  lui-mme cr sa rgie publicitaire, Dkale.

Malgr la possibilit d'utiliser une appli mobile ou un flux RSS, ils essaient quand mme de faire venir les gens pour avoir du traffic.
Par exemple, tant un utilisateur lambda, j'ai intgr le flux RSS lors d'une mission o j'tais bloqu rgulirement sur internet - sauf sur mon aggrgateur de l'poque, google reader.
Ceci dit, a me trpignait de ne pouvoir aller sur le site parce que 1/ je le trouvais joli et fonctionnel et a faisait partie du charme 2/ j'aurai bien voulu cliquer sur Je valide tu as une vide merde ou Tu l'as bien mrit 3/ OK y avait des trucs partout comme les vie de merde en vido, la vie de merde people etc.

Au final y a rien  branler qu'il y en ait que deux, le truc c'est qu'il faut juste que les utilisateurs se connectent sur le site, point barre.

Rponse 2 : OK le site ferait moins de CA aujourd'hui... mais est-ce important ?
Ils sont pas rmunrs au clic, ils ont un salaire fixe...

----------


## abc.xyz

encore plus ici:
http://www.imaginetonfutur.com/maxim...ur-de-vdm.html
merci du retour cependant ma question sur la pub reste entire.
Prenons facedebouc puisque je n'ai pas obtenu de rponse sur vie de merde.  ::roll::  La pub sur facedebouc comment a marche: qui paye qui, quand, comment?

----------


## pcaboche

> Prenons facedebouc puisque je n'ai pas obtenu de rponse sur vie de merde.  La pub sur facedebouc comment a marche: qui paye qui, quand, comment?


Facebook ou Google sont leurs propres rgies publicitaires.

Facebook, niveau pub, c'est vraiment des ***** (genre : _"tu nous dois tant, on a rdig nos contrats de manire que tu n'aies pas le droit de demander un audit, on t'a bien bai**"_) :

http://www.businessinsider.sg/mans-6.../#.Va-8VvmqpBc

----------


## abc.xyz

1-quand un internaute clique sur une pub *qui paye qui?et combien?*
2-je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire avoir sa propre rgie publicitaire

----------


## pcaboche

> 2-je ne comprends pas ce que veut dire avoir sa propre rgie publicitaire


Et t'as pas internet pour rechercher un terme que tu ne comprends pas ?  ::weird::

----------


## abc.xyz

encore plus ici:
http://you.leparisien.fr/actu/2011/0...erde-6614.html
qui me rpond sur la pub (le clic)?

merci

----------


## abc.xyz

il me semble intressant d'indiquer de nouvelles infos lorsque j'en trouve:
http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/creat...e_1518006.html
http://www.liberation.fr/vous/2013/0...vdm-mdr_899645

----------


## Glutinus

> Prenons facedebouc puisque je n'ai pas obtenu de rponse sur vie de merde.


Tu sais que c'est impoli et vexant ?
Je me permets de faire des recherches pour toi, sur mon temps de travail  ::aie::  libre. Peut-tre que ma recherche est incomplte, voire errone, mais jeter derrire "j'ai pas eu de rponse" c'est gonfl. C'est d'ailleurs pas la premire fois.

VDM est rmunr par la pub, c'est un fait.
Qui paie la pub  qui ? Heu, si tu poses la question, c'est que tu sais pas ce que c'est que de la pub ?
OK, hier  l'heure o tu as rdig, il y en avait 2. Maintenant 7. T'as pas rpondu. Tu t'inquites pour la sant financire de cette success story franaise ? Tu te demandes si tout le monde est rmunr  la VDM poste ?

----------


## abc.xyz

Excusez mon manque d'exprience et mon manque de connaissance de facebook (je n'ai mme pas de compte facebook) mais j'ai lu ceci dans les liens que je vous ai donns:
le fondateur de VDM aurait fait connaitre sa socit grace  facebook.
Oui mais comment?
Grace  une page professionnelle?
Si oui.. comment la (la page) propager? (puisque on ne peut pas devenir ami avec une page professionnelle)

----------


## Glutinus

> Excusez mon manque d'exprience et mon manque de connaissance de facebook (je n'ai mme pas de compte facebook) mais j'ai lu ceci dans les liens que je vous ai donns:


Heu... c'est une blague ?
Bon OK j'ai pas de porte-feuille d'action mais je m'intresse au CAC40.
Mais l c'est un outil  disposition et tu poses une question sans savoir comment a marche ?

T, j'imagine le truc.
"Je voudrai faire le nouveau deezer / spotify / groovshark mais je sais mme pas comment on coute de la musique en ligne !"




> le fondateur de VDM aurait fait connaitre sa socit grace  facebook.
> Oui mais comment?
> Grace  une page professionnelle?
> Si oui.. comment la (la page) propager? (puisque on ne peut pas devenir ami avec une page professionnelle)


Je sais pas moi, demande au journaliste, interviewe le fondateur.
Le mec il a une base de millions de fans francophones, quand il a sorti le truc en anglais, ses fans ont partag l'info pour leur pote francophone + media francophone / anglophone.

Mais bon, comme tu lis pas les rponses et que personne ne lit tes messages, tu vas essayer de faire un buzz avec un nouveau DTC ?

----------


## Vivien46

Je retombe par hasard sur le topic et je vois que des gens continuent  lui rpondre ..  ::aie:: 
Cette personne n'est sans aucun doute pas du mtier (encore moins dveloppeur web comme le dit son profil), lui rpondre ne fait que l'encourager dans sa fainantise, 95% de ses questions (voire la totalit) qu'il pose trouvent leurs rponses dans les 3 premiers liens Google si on tente la moindre recherche qui prend moins de 10 secondes.

Bonne chance aux suivants.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bon, comme tu lis pas les rponses et que personne ne lit tes messages, tu vas essayer de faire un buzz avec un nouveau DTC ?


Perso je pense qu'il essai juste de te faire tourner en bourrique, don't feed the troll...  :;):

----------


## Glutinus

Ouaip t'as raison. Mon ct bienveillant et bavard - voulant rpondre  tout - va me perdre.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

Moi je crois que abc.xyz est vraiment et sincrement  ct de la plaque.

Mais puisque vos rponses ne lui conviennent pas, vous devriez songer  arrter de rpondre, non ? Sauf si cela vous fait plaisir, bien sr.

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,
je demande  ceux que mes questions tonnent parce qu'ils les trouvent dplaces par rapport  leur comprhension du web  eux de ne pas faire de commentaires. 
Nous sommes en effet sur un site d'entraide o si on en a l'envie et les comptences on aide les autres et donc dans ce cadre bien dfini commenter mes questions et celles d'autres personnes en disant des choses du genre "C'est une blaque ta question ou quoi?etc.." me semble tout  fait dplac. Si mes questions vous semblent stupides vous n'y rpondez pas. Par contre si vous intervenez c'est pour parler du web.
Cette mise au point a uniquement pour but de faire sortir ce post du systme pervert dans lequel il se trouve  cause des coups de gueule, des interventions diverses et varies qui n'ont rien  voir avec la problmatique du post.

Un intervenant m'a dit que si je souhaitais faire un petit site comme vie de merde il fallait que je cre un site  forte communaut..ok je comprends..mais vaguement.
Je suppose que l'on cre la communaut pour ce style de site avec facebook?si oui comment?

merci encore

----------


## pcaboche

Tout d'abord, il faut que tu te trouves un super nom de domaine. Toutes les grosses compagnies ont un super nom de domaine.

Par exemple : *abc.xyz*

Avec un nom de domaine pareil, tu peux tre sr d'avoir au moins la taille de Google !

----------


## Saverok

> Tout d'abord, il faut que tu te trouves un super nom de domaine. Toutes les grosses compagnies ont un super nom de domaine.
> 
> Par exemple : *abc.xyz*
> 
> Avec un nom de domaine pareil, tu peux tre sr d'avoir au moins la taille de Google !


 ::ptdr:: 
Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas l'actu, abc.xyz est le nom de domaine choisi par alphabet, la nouvelle holding de Google (http://pro.clubic.com/entreprises/go...ciete-xyz.html)

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je demande *avec politesse* aux gens* chargs de faire la police* sur ces forums de faire respecter ce que j'ai demand deux messages plus haut.

Merci  vous.

----------


## Invit

> Bonjour,
> 
> je demande *avec politesse* aux gens* chargs de faire la police* sur ces forums de faire respecter ce que j'ai demand deux messages plus haut.
> 
> Merci  vous.


Collector !  ::mouarf::

----------


## abc.xyz

Un intervenant m'a dit que si je souhaitais faire un petit site comme vie de merde il fallait que je cre un site  forte communaut..ok je comprends..mais vaguement.
Je suppose que l'on cre la communaut pour ce style de site avec facebook?si oui comment?

merci

----------


## ternel

C'est un double d'un message que tu as dj post. Par politesse, tu aurais pu faire l'effort de le reformuler.

Cela dit, la rponse  ta question est:
En grant la popularit, c'est un domaine complexe, que l'on appelle aussi publicit ou communication.

Il s'agit en fait de t'occuper de ta communaute, de communiquer auprs des gens que tu souhaites attirer.
Et donc, pour commencer, de dterminer concrtement qui sont ces gens, ainsi que o, quand et comment t'adresser  eux.

Rappelle toi bien ce point extrmement important: ce n'est pas au gens d'aimer ton site, mais  ton site de te faire aimer des gens.
Les gens peuvent changer, venir, repartir. C'est normal.
C'est  ton site, et donc  toi, de faire en sorte qu'on revienne le voir, et qu'on dise du bien de lui.

----------


## abc.xyz

ah ok leternel merci de ton message..
et je supppose donc que une fois la cible identifie (les gens que je veux toucher avec mon site) facebook est trs utile pour s'adresser  eux et leur faire part de l'existence de mon site.. ::):

----------


## ternel

Si ce sont des gens qui utilisent facebook.
Et la encore, si tu arrives  faire en sorte que certains te fasses de la pub.

Tu russiras  dmarrer ta communaut quand quelque que tu ne connais pas sera venu et revenu sur ton site.
Cela signifiera que le bouche  oreille commence  fonctionner, et c'est le moment o tu vas commencer  avoir un nouveau problme:

Comment savoir ce qui plait, ou non,  des gens que tu ne connais pas.

----------


## Scriuiw

Sauf que (Du moins selon ma propre opinion), Facebook a atteint (voir dpass?) ses limites en ce qui concerne la communication.

J'ai un compte que je n'utilise que trs peu et quand je vois le millier d'annonces que j'ai pour tel jeu, tel article, tel vido dbile qui pollue le mur, je me dis que linondation a franchit la digue  ::weird:: 

Alors essayer d'exposer un nouveau concept au travers de facebook, c'est un peu comme chercher un trsor avec une pelle, creuse toujours....

----------


## abc.xyz

ok leternel..au dbut le rferencement a un rle quasiment null, mis  part le lien google vers la page d'accueil du site, car comme c'est le bouche  oreille qui fait tout..si les gens entendent parler du site javascript.com ils vont taper "javascript" dans google et seul le lien vers la page d'accueil javascript.com sera utile dans google. 
Donc une fois le site en ligne, il faut, je suppose, surveiller le traffic (s'il y en a)  l'aide des Google Analytics pour se faire une ide.
Et dans le meilleur des cas o on arrive  engendrer un traffic suffisant, il faut alors rajouter le css ncessaire sur le site permettant de rserver de la place pour les pubs..non?

----------


## ymoreau

J'prouve une satisfaction teinte de honte  trouver ce fil dans *Humour* et divers. 
Flicitations aux intervenants, au final on compile tout un tas d'infos qui partent de la base (de la base (de la base)). On pourrait presque en faire un bouquin.
_La fortune par internet pour les nuls_

----------


## pcaboche

> _La fortune par internet pour les nuls_


Je suis justement en train d'crire un livre qui s'appelle : _"Comment devenir riche facilement"_.

Dedans, il y a juste une page avec crit : "C'est simple : il suffit d'crire un livre appel : '_Comment devenir riche facilement'."_ et le reste, ce sont juste des pages blanches pour prendre des notes.  ::aie::

----------


## goomazio

Ca devient terriblement malsain. Sous prtexte que, selon vous, abc.xyz ne ferait pas assez d'efforts ou ferait carrment exprs de vous ennuyer, vous vous permettez de vous moquez ouvertement et sans scrupule d'un de vos congnre.

L'important c'est de rire, jusqu' ce que tu crve la bouche ouverte et qu'on passe  ct de toi en rigolant...
Ca me fait penser  ces parents qui se moquent de leurs enfants... Mais, bien sur, vous n'tes pas ses parents ni mme psy. Par contre, pour vous moquer des autres, vous tes forts !


En esprant qu'un de mes dfauts vous fera partager un petit dlire humoristique  ::zoubi::

----------


## ternel

Et toi, comment tu dis que pour qu'un site web, comme tout autre chose, connaisse le succs, il faut commencer par le faire connaitre.
Et pour le faire connaitre, il faut en parler  bon escient.

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je continue ce post et je ne poste pas un autre message pour que cela soit propre. ::zoubi:: 
Avant tout je voudrais dire que je n'arrive du tout pas  relire les prcdents messages du post vu le nombre d'insultes qui s'y trouvent, donc ne vous tonnez pas que je parle de choses dj traites.
Au passage je remercie la personne qui m'est venue en aide. ::?: 
Je demande cette fois aux personnes qui trouvent mes questions stupides de ne pas participer..au lieu d'intervenir de manire dsagrable.

Ce post traite d'une comprhension des phnomnes du web et va au del de la programmation. Les questions abordes peuvent paratre triviales pour beaucoup, mais pas pour moi. Je remercie d'avance les gens qui viendront clairer ma lanterne.

En fait j'ai parl de facebook et de vie de merde car beaucoup connaissent (du moins le premier) et c'est une bonne base pour comprendre certaines choses de parler de sites trs connus.

1-Lorsqu'on lance un site quel qu'il soit les google analytics sont t'ils la seule manire de connaitre le traffic du site? Si non, est ce la solution  privilgier?

2-Apres avoir lanc un site et avoir constat qu'il engendre un traffic non ngligeable est ce le bon moment pour revoir le CSS du site et pour y mettre des emplacements  publicit?(dans le cas o on decide de partir sur de la pub pour rentabiliser le site).La procdure de rvision du CSS que je dcris ici est t'elle celle qu'adoptent les gens d'une manire gnrale dans cette situation?

----------


## Christophe P.

1. Le serveur Web (Apache par exemple) peut crer des logs qu'il est possible d'analyser. De nombreux outils (gratuits ou payants) existent pour cela (http://www.awstats.org/ par exemple). Il existe aussi d'autres compteurs que Google Analytics, gratuits ou payants (http://www.xiti.com/ par exemple). Il suffit de chercher un peu pour en trouver plusieurs.
 ::google2:: 
2. Je ne sais pas mais il me semble mieux de prvoir les emplacements des publicits avant sinon il faut tout rorganiser pour avoir quelque chose de joli.

----------


## abc.xyz

Merci de tes rponses.

1-Il me semble tout  fait inappropri d'aller analyser des logs de serveur web pour connatre un traffic. ::?: 
A mon avis les analytics restent la solution optimale et la plus utilise par les gens lanant des sites, mme si il en existe d'autres. Ca n'est que mon avis..

----------


## Christophe P.

Les logs serveurs tracent toutes les connexions, pourquoi serait-ce "tout  fait inappropri" ? Cela permet d'avoir des statistiques plus justes (mais plus difficilement analysables car il y a vraiment tout : robots, tentatives de piratage, etc.). Par exemple, si un pdf est sur un site, GA ne pourra pas tracer les gens qui le regardent via un lien externe au site.
Si les solutions Google Analytics sont plus utilises c'est,  mon avis, uniquement parce qu'elles sont bien plus simples  mettre en place.

----------


## abc.xyz

Tout  fait, d'ailleurs dans les analytics il y a un paramtre temps de dure de session. 

Et donc certaines connexions ne sont pas comptabilises par les analytics, par ex quand un utilisateur se dconnecte et se reconnecte avant la dure indique par ce paramtre temps.

De plus effectivement dans les analytics il y a les entres "not set" qui correspondent  des connexions dont on ne sait par grand chose et qui sont dclenches par des utilisateurs qui arrivent sur le site par des liens prsents sur des sites rfrents. C'est ce dont tu parles avec l'exemple que tu donnes sur un pdf.

Donc les logs serveurs sont exhaustifs je pense mais pas ddis  une analyse de traffic.

----------


## abc.xyz

Maintenant je vais aborder la question de la notorit. ::): 

viedemerde.fr a t rapidement connu, je ne sais pas comment, c'est sans doute le bouche  oreille,non?  ::weird:: (ce qu'on appelle le buzz, berk j'aime pas ce terme)

Par contre ce que je comprends moins c'est comment la version anglaise de vie de merde (fmylife.com) a eu un traffic important aussi rapidement. En effet il me parait impossible de gnrer du bouche  oreille  l'tranger, sinon je vois pas comment.

----------


## Saverok

> viedemerde.fr a t rapidement connu, je ne sais pas comment, c'est sans doute le bouche  oreille,non? (ce qu'on appelle le buzz, berk j'aime pas ce terme)
> 
> Par contre ce que je comprends moins c'est comment la version anglaise de vie de merde (fmylife.com) a eu un traffic important aussi rapidement. En effet il me parait impossible de gnrer du bouche  oreille  l'tranger, sinon je vois pas comment.


Quand un site marche et qu'il ouvre dans une nouvelle localit, a suscite quand mme une certaine curiosit donc du trafic et avec un petit effet boule de neige car plus il y a de trafic et plus on est bien rfrenc...
Parfois, a ne fait qu'un feu de paille mais l'ide est l.

Ensuite, si ton site marche, tu sais, normalement, gnrer du profit et/ou lever des investissements ce qui fait que lorsque tu ouvres un nouveau service, tu sais "acheter du trafic" au travers de liens sponsoriss, de pub, de placements auprs de blogueurs, etc.

----------


## goomazio

Il y a aussi Piwik comme alternative  GA (pas besoin de tous les citer mais a me semble tre un des plus connus quand mme).




> tu sais "acheter du trafic" au travers de liens sponsoriss, de pub, de placements auprs de blogueurs, etc.


Une vraie pub qui se trouve dans le cadre des pubs sur un site (sur Developpez, Google ou Facebook) ou alors le placement _discret_ auprs d'un blogueur. Il y a des gens qui ont une "communaut de lecteurs" (Korben, pour n'en citer qu'un) et qui pourraient lancer un service en 2 clics rien qu'en en parlant. Le principe est clair : le diffuseur de contenu est un argument d'autorit qui convainc les gens plus facilement que le truc dont il parle est intressant.

Par exemple, certaines personnes sur ce site obtiennent plus facilement des -1 que d'autres (non, je ne troll pas... j'courte mon message  ::aie:: ). C'est le mme principe qui s'applique  l'cole quand deux personnes rendent le mme devoir (*et que a passe inaperu*) et qu'au final celui des deux qui est plutt un cancre obtient une moins bonne note que l'autre qui, lui, a toujours de bonnes notes, alors que c'est bien exactement le mme travail.

L'habit ne fait pas le moine, qu'ils disaient... Bin c'est tout l'inverse en fait.

----------


## abc.xyz

Merci  vous deux de vos rponses. Je dois dire que je n ai pas tout compris 😜 J en conclus que au final a se passe bien comme je le pensais lorsqu il y a du traffic il est temps d en venir  exploiter ce traffic t il est temps de modifier le css pour mettre des emplacements pub afin que tout ce petit monde clique sur les pubs t rentabilise le site, c est exactement ce qui a du se passer pour fb

----------


## abc.xyz

Goomazio ta citation est vraie de chez vrai de vrai t meme on peut la reformuler avec d autres termes ceux ci: en fait beaucoup de gens parlent pour ne rien dire

----------


## abc.xyz

je n'ai plus envie de parler web pour mais plutt *logiciels*.

Lorsqu'on a des competences en C++ ou Java (encore mieux pour la portabilit) et que l'on decide de coder un logiciel et de le diffuser, quelle stratgie en gros?
On peut choisir de le diffuser gratuitement et donc de le mettre en tlchargement sur un site spcialis. Par exemple si on pense que on touchera plus de monde de cette faon que de le mettre payant. Et dans le meilleur des cas, si il est tlcharg un bon nombre de fois quelle est la prochaine tape?Que peut t'il se prsenter  nous comme opportunit sur ces bases l (beaucoup de tlchargements gratuits)?

N'tes vous pas d'accord que avant de coder un logiciel, il faut avoir certaines bases de connaissances sur l'informatique en gnral. Par exemple si je connais toutes les fonctionnalits des logiciels proposs avec Windows, je peux entrevoir ce qui manque au niveau de ces logiciels et ce sera un bon point de dpart pour un projet de codage,non?Je dis une connerie? ::P: 

Sinon o trouver l'inspiration?

----------


## abc.xyz

Windows a un lecteur mdia qui peut encoder des cds audio en mp3.
Apple lui a QuickTime qui peut faire la mme chose mais encode en fichiers AIFF.De plus iTunes un soft gratuit est coupl avec QuickTime et ne peut fonctionner sans lui.iTunes peut lire crire t convertir le mp3 et le AIFF.Et bien maintenant qui peut me dire pourquoi sous Windows la gestion multimdia est gre par un seul soft:le lecteur mdia alors que sous OSX la gestion multimdia ncessit 2 softs:QuickTime et iTunes, pourquoi ne pas avoir tout regroup dans QuickTime?

----------


## Saverok

> Windows a un lecteur mdia qui peut encoder des cds audio en mp3.
> Apple lui a QuickTime qui peut faire la mme chose mais encode en fichiers AIFF.De plus iTunes un soft gratuit est coupl avec QuickTime et ne peut fonctionner sans lui.iTunes peut lire crire t convertir le mp3 et le AIFF.Et bien maintenant qui peut me dire pourquoi sous Windows la gestion multimdia est gre par un seul soft:le lecteur mdia alors que sous OSX la gestion multimdia ncessit 2 softs:QuickTime et iTunes, pourquoi ne pas avoir tout regroup dans QuickTime?


Tu pars totalement HS par rapport  ce topic.
Peux-tu crer un topic ddi  cette question dans la section adquat stp ?

----------


## Glutinus

Boah, laisse-le, il est en mode mono(b)logue, parano (je ne vois pas o il y a eu des "insultes"), il pose des questions sans lire les rponses ou alors ignore celles qu'il ne juge pas aller dans son sens... personne n'a vraiment compris ce qu'il veut faire  part crer le buzz avec un new facebook-VDM mais sans comprendre comment fonctionne la publicit ni d'ailleurs  quoi ressemble facebook...

----------


## goomazio

> Boah, laisse-le, il est en mode mono(b)logue, parano (je ne vois pas o il y a eu des "insultes"), il pose des questions sans lire les rponses ou alors ignore celles qu'il ne juge pas aller dans son sens... personne n'a vraiment compris ce qu'il veut faire  part crer le buzz avec un new facebook-VDM mais sans comprendre comment fonctionne la publicit ni d'ailleurs  quoi ressemble facebook...


FYI, a a ressemble  une insulte. 

Votre message n'est pas dans le dictionnaire des gros mots, n'est peut-tre pas destin  tre insultant ou ce n'est pas son but premier. Peut-tre que abc.xyz mrite d'tre insult, que vous avez l'habitude de dire les choses comme vous les pensez, que vous riez avec votre interlocuteur et pas de lui, que vous, vous tes rsistant  tout (sauf quand on parle de nos parents par contre, a c'est souvent un sujet qui fche  ::aie:: ).

Mais a change pas grand chose,  mon avis.

Le contexte change-t-il la nature des choses ? Est-ce qu'on est insultant uniquement quand on utilise des vilains mots ? Est-ce qu'on peut tre insultant en ne disant que la stricte vrit ? J'espre ne pas tre trop insultant en vous posant ces questions aussi dbiles qu'inutiles (non, a a son intrt mme si ici on (enfin, moi a va) souhaite surtout qu'abc.xyz arrte d'enfreindre les rgles du forum qui stipule pourtant clairement qu'il faut aller dans le sens du vent sinon c'est qu'on est un troll propagandiste qui mne un combat politique hors sujet etc. ce qui est bien sur interdit)...




> Cest bon  savoir : *lancer un gros mot, ce nest pas forcment injurier*. La Cour dappel de Douai  a donn raison  une salarie qui avait rtorqu  son chef :  Tu me  fais chier et tu memmerdes.  Pour les juges,  de tels propos, certes  dplacs et peu rvrencieux, ne constituent pas pour autant des injures  au sens propre du terme .
> 
>   Allez vous faire foutre ! , avait lanc de son ct un salari qui refusait de venir travailler le week-end. Selon la Cour dappel de Versailles,   les propos qui lui avaient t reprochs avaient t tenus dans des  circonstances particulires leur tant tout caractre injurieux .
> 
>  Ces jugements favorables ne signifient pas la  rintgration dans lentreprise. Mais en annulant la qualification de   faute grave , ils obligent lemployeur  verser les indemnits dont  le salari a t priv lors de son licenciement.
> 
>   Boeufs ! 
> *Inversement, on peut injurier sans utiliser de gros  mots*. Cette secrtaire croyait peut-tre sen tirer  bon compte en  qualifiant son directeur de  nul  et d incomptent , et les chargs  de gestion de  boeufs . Rat : la Cour de cassation lui a donn tort.


http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2009/10/1...-virer-122130#! 


Sans oublier la dfinition qui m'arrange du mot insulte : Paroles ou attitude (interprtables comme)  portant atteinte  l'honneur ou  la dignit de quelqu'un (*marquant de  l'irrespect, du mpris* envers quelque chose).

----------


## abc.xyz

Merci Goomazio de me dfendre dans ce post qui tourne  la philosophie. ::weird:: 

Sachez que je ne cherche pas  enfreindre les rgles, c'est pourquoi je viens de poster mon message sur Quicktime et iTunes dans le forum Mac OSX de la rubrique Apple, comme on me l'a suggr.

Le problme de ce post c'est que les gens au lieu de m'aider directement sans rflchir passent leur temps  juger mon comportement qu'ils trouvent illogique par rapport  leur faon  eux de comprendre les choses. Ne cherchez pas  comprendre mon cheminement ::P: , rpondez si vous savez rpondre et que vous en avez envie aussi. Aprs je reconnais que je n'y met parfois pas la forme quand je rabche certaines questions a c'est autre chose.

----------


## casiii

> viedemerde.fr a t rapidement connu, je ne sais pas comment, c'est sans doute le bouche  oreille,non? (ce qu'on appelle le buzz, berk j'aime pas ce terme)


Ca m'corche de dire a, mais Guillaume "BaDGui" Passaglia tait connu dans la communaut (les fameuses Triplevoyelles  ::D:  ). Le bouche  oreilles s'est fait dans cette communaut, et srement par ce bon vieux quakenet.org (<3 4 evah !), l'poque des logs IRC qu'on gardait dans des dossiers des blagues/phrases pourries qu'on a dites un jour (l'ide vient de l) et qui retombent sur nous au pire moment...  ::D: 

Et dire que j'ai connu le lancement de ce site...

VDM. ( ::D:  )

----------


## abc.xyz

Excuse moi pour mon manque de connaissances mais je ne vois pas de quelle communaut tu parles , je ne sais pas ce qu est quakenet, pas plus que les logs IRC.

VDM


😃

----------


## Zirak

> Excuse moi pour mon manque de connaissances mais je ne vois pas de quelle communaut tu parles , je ne sais pas ce qu est quakenet, pas plus que les logs IRC.
> 
> VDM


IRC : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat

En gros, c'est "l'anctre" de Messenger (mais en mieux  ::aie:: ).

quakenet est un des rseaux IRC (prt de 200 000 clients selon le lien wiki ci-dessus).

----------


## Christophe P.

> Excuse moi pour mon manque de connaissances mais je ne vois pas de quelle communaut tu parles , je ne sais pas ce qu est quakenet, pas plus que les logs IRC.


Connais-tu Google ou Bing ?
https://www.google.fr/search?q=quakenet&oq=quakenet
https://www.google.fr/search?q=IRC&oq=IRC

 ::google2::

----------


## abc.xyz

C'est bien ce que je pensais..le bouche  oreille oui pour facebook et vie de merde..mais sur des canaux de communication propices:les universits pour fb et le type dont tu parles pour vie de merde. ::zoubi:: 

En d'autres termes lorsque tu veux lancer un site et que il n'y a pour ton projet ni la dimension universit comme fb ni la dimension je suis un type connu sur internet comme vie de merde, c'est mission quasiment impossible.

----------


## goomazio

> C'est bien ce que je pensais..le bouche  oreille oui pour facebook et vie de merde..mais sur des canaux de communication propices:les universits pour fb et le type dont tu parles pour vie de merde.
> 
> En d'autres termes lorsque tu veux lancer un site et que il n'y a pour ton projet ni la dimension universit comme fb ni la dimension je suis un type connu sur internet comme vie de merde, c'est mission quasiment impossible.


Faut pas oublier la demande (a a surement dj t abord). Sur le forum "Mon application mobile", il y a l'application "TVA Calculator" qui, il me semble, a du succs juste parce que les gens en ont besoin et sont tombs dessus en cherchant ce type de service. Je ne crois pas qu'il y a eu de la pub pour la faire connatre ou que son dveloppeur est trs connu.

----------


## abc.xyz

En effet. Cependant le problme expos ici de faire connaitre un site reste entier car le Google Play pour les sites web n'existe pas, alors que le Google Play est un bon moyen pour les codeurs d'application, qui ont ce canal de communication  leur disposition, de diffuser leurs applications.

----------


## Vivien46

Je suis dsorient de voir qu'aprs presque 1 an on en est toujours au mme point sur ce topic  ::?:

----------


## goomazio

> Je suis dsorient de voir qu'aprs presque 1 an on en est toujours au mme point sur ce topic


Au pire, a permet  des gens de communiquer. Vous allez pas vous mlez des discussions des vielles personnes en leur disant qu'elles parlent pour rien dire, si ?  ::mrgreen:: 


abc.xyz, oui, a me semble plus facile d'avoir une app rfrence sur un store mobile qu'un site rfrenc sur un moteur de recherche... 


Sinon, pour rebondir plus srieusement sur le commentaire de Vivien46 : qu'est-ce qui a dj t dit sur ce topic ? Si ontu rsumais, en ignorant les "mta-commentaires", abc.xyz ? On rsume rarement des discussions de forum, alors que c'est une technique primordiale dans les dbats ou dans les questions larges.

----------


## abc.xyz

Goomazio tu me demandes donc ce qui a ete raconte dans ce post interminable?
Et bien on a parl de la faon de faire connatre un site,du rfrencement aussi, il y a eu plein de messages ironiques envers ma personne(que je ne mritais pas car mon but tait de chercher  comprendre uniquement et rien d autre dans le but de lancer un site)
D ailleurs il en ressort pour moi qui n a pas envie de relire les messages passs bourres d insultes, que fb et vie de merde sont des cas a part et que pour le Pkin inconnu au bataillon et qui n volue pas dans les universits il n existe quasiment aucune chance de faire connaitre un site excepte la pub payante bien sur. Enfin toi goomazio tu m as fait une comparaison avec les applis mobile en me parlant qu il existe le cas d une demande forte et moi je t ai fait remarquer que le domaine des applis mobile et des sites web taient differents

Je ferai la remarque que je ne souhaite pas le moins du monde relancer la polmique et les remarques dsobligeantes donc je dis d avance stop aux petits malins qui souhaitent mettre le dsordre dans ce post.Je me contente juste de rpondre a la demande de rsum de ce post de goomzio et espere que les solutions pour lancer un site qui n ont pas encore ete mentionnees le seront

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

j'ai l'impression moi que la solution pour faire connaitre un site quand on est inconnu elle est pourtant simple:FACEBOOK! ::mrgreen:: 
Cependant je n'apprcie gure cet engouement pour les rseaux sociaux donc je n'ai jamais eu de compte facebook et je ne sais pas non plus comment faire de la pub via ce rseau social. Je vais me renseigner sur le net.

----------


## Zirak

Non la solution encore une fois, c'est de faire de la publicit.

Facebook, c'est bien pour le bouche  oreille, pour que cela se propage, mais si personne ne connait ton site, comment veux-tu qu'ils en parlent sur Facebook ?

Il ne faut pas oublier que sur Facebook, c'est les gens qui vont "liker" un truc qu'ils connaissent, puis cela sera vu par / partag  leurs amis. Mais pour que les gens aillent liker la page Facebook de ton site, il faut dj qu'ils en aient entendu parler.



Aprs tu peux faire des "partenariats" de pub, tu vois avec d'autres sites, pour qu'ils affichent un bandeau de pub parlant de ton site, et sur ton site, tu ajoutes un bandeau qui parle du leur.

----------


## abc.xyz

Vous tes donc en train de me dire que avec FB *il n'y a strictement aucun moyen* de mettre sous le nez d'un maximum de gens possibles  la page FB de mon site?

----------


## Zirak

Directement et gratuitement non, aprs tu peux acheter des espaces publicitaires sur Facebook galement.

Et encore, il me semble que Facebook fonctionne avec de la publicit cible donc ton ventuelle publicit pour ton site, serait affiche chez ceux qui ont dj consult / aim des sites dans le mme genre.

----------


## abc.xyz

OK alors imaginez que je cre un compte FB et que sur le mur de ce compte je mette de la pub pour mon site avec son URL (au site) ou alors que sur ce mur je mette un lien vers la page FB de mon site. Ensuite je demande en ami un maximum de personnes qui m'acceptent en retour en ami. Le bilan n'est t'il pas que tous ces amis connatront mon site aprs avoir visit mon mur?

----------


## Zirak

> OK alors imaginez que je cre un compte FB et que sur le mur de ce compte je mette de la pub pour mon site avec son URL (au site) ou alors que sur ce mur je mette un lien vers la page FB de mon site. Ensuite je demande en ami un maximum de personnes qui m'acceptent en retour en ami. Le bilan n'est t'il pas que tous ces amis connatront mon site aprs avoir visit mon mur?


Si, encore faut-il que :

- ces gens t'acceptent effectivement en ami (perso, si je ne te connais pas je ne t'ajoute pas).
- que mme si ils ont effectivement vu le lien de ton site sur ta page Facebook, qu'ils aient le temps et l'envie d'y aller tout de suite, car sinon, ils vont aller travailler / dormir / faire n'importe quoi d'autre, et ils vont zapper ton lien.
- que ton site les intresse (sinon idem, ils ne cliqueront pas dessus, ne partagerons pas le lien).

Et il ne faut pas oubli que chaque compte Facebook est limit en nombre d'amis (donc non, tu ne pourras pas inviter en ami tous les utilisateurs Facebook).


Enfin bref, oui Facebook est un outil de communication sur lequel il est bien d'tre prsent pour accroitre sa visibilit, oui cela aide bien pour le bouche  oreille, mais encore faut-il que ton site soit suffisamment novateur pour intresser les gens et qu'ils soient dj un minimum connu pour que les gens fassent une recherche  son propos sur Facebook.

Le coup de faire connaitre son site en faisant des demandes d'amis, je n'y crois pas une seconde, au bout de X personnes qui ne te connaissent pas, et qui vont dclarer ta demande d'ami comme un spam / faux, ta page sera bannie.

Si tu veux vraiment faire du pseudo spam comme a, c'est plutt : 

- tu cr ta page
- ensuite tu vas t'inscrire dans pleins de groupes Facebook, et tu spam le lien de ta page dans les commentaires... 

Mais bon, cela a plutt une connotation ngative de faire cela, je ne suis pas sr que tu y gagnes vraiment.

----------


## abc.xyz

ce que l'on oublie de prciser dans cette discussion sur FB c'est que je crois savoir qu'une page FB d'un site ou d'une socit n'existe pas seule, il me semble qu'elle est toujours rattache  un compte utilisateur donc lorsque tu me conseilles d'aller dans des groupes et de parler de ma page dans les commentaires de ces groupes, en fait ce qu'il faut que je fasse c'est crer un compte utilisateur ensuite y associer ( ce compte utilisateur) la page FB de mon site, et demander  certains groupes de les rejoindre et une fois dans ces groupes je fais connaitre mon site en parlant directement de lui dans les commentaires du groupe ou en parlant de la page FB de mon site dans ces commentaires.

----------


## Glutinus

Effectivement tu peux crer une page FB avec ton nom voire un faux nom (Paul Dupont) puis crer une page ("Mon VDM  moi"). Ensuite par le biais de deux clics tu peux te mettre sous le profil de ta page et l tu peux intervenir en tant que CM.

Groupe de les rejoindre => nan, les autres groups ou personnes ne "rejoignent" pas ta page, ils les likent et/ou s'abonnent. ils likent ta page et/ou surtout se mettent dans le fil d'actualit. Sinon tu ne touches que 10% des gens qui ne sont pas abonns (par exemple tu as 150 likers, don't 50 abonns, tu vas toucher ces 50 + 10% de ce qui reste soit 50 + 10 personnes).

Mais il ne sert  rien d'avoir une page FB tant que tu n'as pas ton produit avec un peu de contenu dedans.

----------


## Zirak

Je ne suis pas certains que la page d'un site pro soit forcment rattache  un compte utilisateur perso. 

Et oui tu pourrais faire a, mais comme je l'ai dit, c'est trs mal vu, tu risque de te faire bannir ton compte (puisque la plupart des groupes refusent la publicit dans les commentaires), et  mon avis, tu ne ferais que donner une mauvaise image de ton site.

De toutes faons, tu mets la charrue avant les bufs, il faudrait peut-tre dj trouver l'ide de ton site, et le raliser, avant de chercher  le faire connaitre " grande chelle". Soit c'est un vrai truc pro, et donc, tu es sens avoir un budget pour faire de la pub, soit c'est un truc que tu fais sur ton temps perso et  tes frais, en esprant devenir riche, et  ce moment l, il faut y aller tape par tape.

Vu que ce sont tes exemples favoris, Facebook et VDM, n'ont pas t connu en 1 semaine de temps direct aprs leur sortie, cela  mis des annes dans les deux cas.

----------


## abc.xyz

C'est quand mme assez dcourageant d'avoir le choix entre faire de la pub payante ou faire du "bricolage" avec des comptes FB pour essayer de se faire connaitre. ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Tu serais plus patient et tu ferais les choses dans l'ordre, cela serait beaucoup plus logique et beaucoup moins dcourageant.  :;):

----------


## abc.xyz

ok merci

----------


## abc.xyz

Je fais allusion dans ce message au message de Zirak du 7/3/16  13h26.

Tout  fait Zirak. Je suis d'accord avec ton astuce, je cre une page FB (une page avec mon nom et prnom et pas forcment une page concernant mon site), ensuite je m'inscris  plein de groupes et je spam le lien de mon site dans les commentaires. Je pense que c'est une bonne faon d'utiliser FB pour se faire connaitre. 
Reste ensuite  ce que le site intresse les gens, a c'est un autre problme! ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Je fais allusion dans ce message au message de Zirak du 7/3/16  13h26.
> 
> Tout  fait Zirak. Je suis d'accord avec ton astuce, je cre une page FB (une page avec mon nom et prnom et pas forcment une page concernant mon site), ensuite je m'inscris  plein de groupes et je spam le lien de mon site dans les commentaires. *Je pense que c'est une bonne faon d'utiliser FB pour se faire connaitre*. 
> Reste ensuite  ce que le site intresse les gens, a c'est un autre problme!



Moi je pense le contraire (cf mon message dont tu parles) : 




> Mais bon, *cela a plutt une connotation ngative de faire cela*, je ne suis pas sr que tu y gagnes vraiment.


ainsi que dans mon message suivant du mme jour :




> Et oui tu pourrais faire a, mais comme je l'ai dit, *c'est trs mal vu, tu risque de te faire bannir ton compte (puisque la plupart des groupes refusent la publicit dans les commentaires), et  mon avis, tu ne ferais que donner une mauvaise image de ton site*.



Oui tu te fais de la publicit, aprs de la  dire que c'est de la bonne publicit, je suis comme la fosse...

----------


## abc.xyz

En fait je vais parler de FB encore une fois.
FB  a march car c'tait une bonne ide qui correspondait  un rel besoin ET que le campus a permis de diffuser la chose.
Dans le cas d'un site avec une bonne ide qui correspond  un rel besoin et bien il y a peu de diffrence d'efficacit ( mon sens) entre un collage d'affiches dans une ville ou bien un campus amricain, et pour FB le succs a t celui l *car avant tout l'ide tait trs bonne*. Il aurait coll des affiches dans la ville cela aurait march aussi son site puisque l'ide, elle, tait excellente.

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je dterre ce post ::D: .

Je voudrais comprendre cette fois ci ce qu'a reprsent un truc comme facebook *en charge de travail*, car au dbut je pense que tout tait sur un seul homme.(avec peut tre ses camarades, je n'ai pas vu le film)
Etant donn qu'au dbut il a commenc  coder le site seul je pense que, *peut tre que je me trompe vous me le direz*, a s'est pass comme a: il a fini de coder seul (aid un peu des autres peut tre, je n'ai pas vu le film  ::aie:: ) la premire version du site qui tait bien moins labore que celle de maintenant et ensuite il a mis le truc en ligne et a attendu (non? ::D: ) que les gens viennent sur son site.
J'imagine que lorsqu'il a su qu'il avait un gros traffic il a commenc  louer des serveurs comme on fait dans ces cas l, et a embauch une ou plusieurs personnes pour grer ces serveurs.
Le gros du travail termin (le code), je ne parle pas des amliorations ultrieures qui d'ailleurs peut tre n'ont pas t faites par lui je sais pas (?),il s'est mis CEO de la socit Facebook et a commenc  s'occuper des diffrents aspects de direction d'une socit.

Sans doute il y a des *choses inexactes* dans ce que je viens de dire (tout est inexact?..non je peux pas le croire!), je compte sur vous pour les corriger. ::zoubi:: 

merci

----------


## Zirak

Et si tu regardais le film, cela n'irait pas plus vite ?  ::roll:: 

Ou au pire, tu vas lire sa fiche Wikipdia, a doit bien tre plus ou moins racont...

----------


## abc.xyz

non merci ce style de cinma. ::): 
ce genre de choses n'apparait pas sur wikipedia. ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> non merci ce style de cinma.


Bah tant pis, tu n'auras pas les infos alors...

Tu trouves ce genre de cinma pourri, du coup faudrait qu'on se tape le film pourri  ta place pour te le raconter ? 


T'as pas l'impression de pousser le bouchon un peu loin Maurice ?

----------


## abc.xyz

Bien, je regarderai le film.

Bonne journe

----------


## goomazio

Je serais toi je n'irais pas voir ce film, ou du moins pas pour connatre la vritable histoire de Facebook.

Selon CNN, un des premiers gros investisseurs de Facebook est Peter Thiel, fondateur de Palentir, une socit spcialise dans le big data. Ca ne prouve rien, mais un film, qu'il soit indiqu "bas sur une histoire vraie" dans le gnrique ou non, ne prouve rien non plus.

A mon avis, si Facebook ou Google sont ce qu'ils sont, c'est parce qu'il y a des businessmen pleins d'argent et de pouvoir qui sont intresss par ce qu'ils permettent. Ici, ce qui est intressant c'est certainement la rcolte d'information. 

Qu'il ait commenc seul ou pas, on n'en sait rien. Combien de parents font les devoirs de leur enfants sans que les profs ne soient au courant ?  ::aie::

----------


## abc.xyz

Bonjour,

je reviens sur une discussion un peu plus haut dans ce post, concernant la manire de faire connaitre un site par FB.
Puisqu'il m'a t dit, ce que je crois volontiers, que se faire membre de groupes et spammer son site dans les commentaires n'est pas une bonne solution, et bien en voici une de bonne je pense:se faire membre de groupes et avoir un nom de compte facebook accrocheur et une photo de profil accrocheuse, comme ceci il n'y qu' participer aux commentaires des groupes et les gens tout naturellement seront "intrigus" par un compte FB avec ce nom et cette photo et viendront sur le mur du compte en question o il sera question du site que je veux promouvoir. Voil je pense une bonne faon de se servir de FB. J'en vois pas d'autres.

----------


## Glutinus

Je rsume : tu veux gagner des sous rapidement sans t'investir. De toute manire 1/ tu ignores les commentaires ngatifs, heu et les positifs s'il y en a 2/ tu veux en savoir le moins possible sur l'outil que tu utilises.

Pour moi, fais des vidos youtube aux titres aguicheurs (comment gagner des sous sur internet, comment draguer LA nana de la soire, comment manger un kebab sans se mettre de la sauce samoura partout sur son polo Ralph Lauren), mets effectivement en image fixe une nana avec un gros dcollet et fais-toi retribuer pour a.

Au moins les commentaires sont tries automatiquement, personne ne lit les commentaires quand a dpasse une page, et je pense pas que tu aies besoin de savoir comment a fonctionne, tu attends juste le buzz.

----------

